# Disciplinary Leave



## BCF

Narazila jsem na sousloví "disciplinary leave", což znamená něco jako vyhazov z kázeňských důvodů. Neznáte ale někdo trochu "odbornější" pojem? A hlavně kratší. Díky


----------



## winpoj

Já bych neřekl, že je to vyhazov - spíš nucené volno. Nejsem si jist, jestli se u nás takováto forma kázeňského trestu používá.


----------



## BCF

To já právě taky ne. Bylo to v souvislosti s policejním sborem, jejichž metody neznám, takže je možné, že i u nás něco takového existuje. To nucené volno - co se týká ČR - je celkem obecný pojem. Může být nařízeno i důvodu nevybrání si dovolené, zdravotních důvodů apod. Spíš mi šlo nějak tam zapojit ty "kázeňské" důvody.


----------



## K.u.r.t

myslím že oni tomu říkají nějak jako "pozastavení výkonu služby z kázeňských důvodů"


----------



## BCF

Díky za náměty.


----------

